# We got bears...



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

> *Residents on Alert After 3 Bears Spotted in GSO*
> 
> Since Sunday, authorities said there have been three sightings of Black Bears and two of those sightings were in the last 24 hours.
> 
> ...


the high school is about a 1/2 mile from my house... 

This is going to put a damper on walking my dog at midnight for awhile...

I always take my dog out for his daily walk at around midnight, every night. I always carry when I'm walking him, but not to sure if a .45 is going to put down a bear if push comes to shove...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, now U have an excuse to go buy a 44 :mrgreen:


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

IIR, there was a story about someone with a Glock Fo-Tee that put down a bear with it. It might have been on "TheHighRoad", I forget.


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

i know how you feel we have had several mountain lions spotted in town this year


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

We get the big cats coming into the north end of town every once in a while here, cops had to shoot one out of a tree last year or the year before,Lady that owned the property said it had been eyeballin' her pooch:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

With Glacier National Park a mere thirty minutes from me I have to worry about grizzly and black bear plus mountain lions. The mountain lions are my biggest fear because they will stalk you and we usually have our five year old daughter with us who we keep in-between us when we are hiking. My .40 should put down a mountain lion but I worry more about the bears. What sucks is that I can’t legally carry in Glacier Park because it’s a federal park. I hope that changes soon.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

TheU.S.F.S. has advised that the bears natural food supply has been low and the acorn crop this year is low also so bears are traveling farther this year. That is at least for the Smokey Mountians in both W.N.C. and EAST tenn.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

*Try a .357, repeat three times ...*

FYI: This was posted on the ruger forum a while back:

http://www.rugerforum.com/ubb/Forum1/HTML/010881.html

From Ruger1411:

"I just talked to a friend who had to shoot a 
black bear that was running towards his family. The bear had been a problem for weeks and my friend had called the Fish & Game about it several times. This Fish & Game said that they knew the bear and had been trying to trap it for quite a while.

"To make a long story short, the bear was running toward the faimly (several grandkids) and everyone tried to scare the bear away along with a warning shoot. Bear keep comming. At about 15 yards bear was shot with a 357 three times. Gun was a Smith model 19 four inch and the load was some of the old Black Talon factory loads.

"Fish and Game came and picked up the bear. it was about a 200 lb bear that had lost all fear of people.

"If it would have been me I think I would have reloaded a few times before the bear got within 15 yards

:smt071 :smt071 :smt071

WM


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, the bear was sighted again today... in my area. Still hasn't been caught/trapped. 

I just took the my dog for an early walk and let's just say that it was a very quick walk.  He was pretty much looking at me like...WTF? 

I wish more could be done, law enforcement and the fish & game people don't seem to be very concerned... at least it seems that way. I'm pretty far out in the country, me and my neighbors are pretty far apart from each. I talked to a couple of them today and everyone is a little on edge. This isn't a baby bear, it's a full grown black bear...


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

We had another mountain lion sighting. it was in the guys back yard laying next to the kids sandbox right in town. to close for me. i live in the country also im a bit on edge also because of my kids


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

js said:


> Well, the bear was sighted again today... in my area. Still hasn't been caught/trapped.
> 
> I just took the my dog for an early walk and let's just say that it was a very quick walk.  He was pretty much looking at me like...WTF?
> 
> I wish more could be done, law enforcement and the fish & game people don't seem to be very concerned... at least it seems that way. I'm pretty far out in the country, me and my neighbors are pretty far apart from each. I talked to a couple of them today and everyone is a little on edge. This isn't a baby bear, it's a full grown black bear...


Keep a rifle handy,or 2 or 3


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go buy that AR and carry it with U on your walks


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I looked at one yesterday...they were asking to much for it. 

I'm going to get one, just trying to figure out what to get. I've been spending alot of time over at AR15.com lately trying to learn more about them and their differences. I've got the funds, I just want to make sure I'm getting the right one for me.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Well dont let anyone tell you you GOTTA have a flat top,I like keeping the peeps AND, with a see thru handle scope mount, I have a red dot scope on top TOO.Its a kick a$$ setup and pure fun at the range or prarie doggin:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know a lot about ARs, but I heard they were a pain in the butt to clean?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I don't know a lot about ARs, but I heard they were a pain in the butt to clean?


A little harder than a bolt action,but I spent enough time in the military that cleaning mine after a LONG day at the range only takes about 15-20 minutes. and pipe cleaners can be real handy..:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've seen others complain online that they can spend up to 2 hours getting it really clean... I have no idea - that just seemed excessive... Another issue that kinda ended my interest in them...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I don't know a lot about ARs, but I heard they were a pain in the butt to clean?





scooter said:


> A little harder than a bolt action,but I spent enough time in the military that cleaning mine after a LONG day at the range only takes about 15-20 minutes. and pipe cleaners can be real handy..:mrgreen:


It doesn't take long to clean an AR at all.
Pipe cleaners??


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> A little harder than a bolt action,but I spent enough time in the military that cleaning mine after a LONG day at the range only takes about 15-20 minutes. and pipe cleaners can be real handy..:mrgreen:


Right on! I carried a M-16 every day in the Air Force so got to know it pretty good. I'd love to have an AR-15.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

a Siaga 101 is a less costly and it is .308 for stopping power about $300.00. Mine shoots good 9 rounds based on the ak design .


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> It doesn't take long to clean an AR at all.
> Pipe cleaners??


Inside of gas tube on bolt carrier and firing pin hole etc etc:mrgreen:
(brass .22 brush and solvent first then mop up with pipe cleaners


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Need I say more?










Just in case you want to CC :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I tell you one thing I am not going to take my family somewhere I can't protect them. I would have a .44mag, and if I couldn't get out of there before the rangers got me , well I guess I would go to jail. I am not going to let some bear eat my kid because of some stupid law.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Need I say more?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH YAAAAA!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Having been a LEO and trained to be observant.......are those "female" hands wrapped around the grips in the lower pic???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, those are his :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

scooter said:


> Having been a LEO and trained to be observant.......are those "female" hands wrapped around the grips in the lower pic???


I think so. I got them off Google :mrgreen:


----------

